# Advice needed- raspbery conc.



## M.Adhir (28/3/19)

Looking for advice on a "fruity" raspberry concentrate.
Have tried Raspberry Flavour (INW) and it tastes too much like Sparberry/ red party cooldrink.
Looking for something closer to the actual fruit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (23/4/19)

I can recommend TFA Raspberry Sweet, tad bit more syruppy than authentic, but will make for a good replacement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

